# Real Burger World



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone remember Real Burger World in Clapham Junction from that Channel 4 show 'Risking It"?  The two blokes gave up their hi-flying jobs and sold their houses to open a more healthier fast food joint.  I remember when they did a one year later thing, they were struggling but were about to open a second branch in Fulham.

Driving past Lavender Hill the other day I notice that it's gone.  Did they shut up completely or are they just in a new location?


----------



## poster342002 (Jan 18, 2007)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't like burgers.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2007)

It just shut up suddenly a good few months back. Bankrupt I expect.

I went a couple of times and it was ok, if a bit shambolic and slow. It wasn't bad value, but it was a bit too slow to make it a place that could handle high turnover.

The Gourmet Burger Kitchen is just down the road too, which seems to have stolen its media thunder. That can't have helped.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 18, 2007)

This is making me hungry.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 18, 2007)

GBK = fuckin expensive

they ask if you want some kind of sauce with yer burger , you tell them yes, and the fuckers add a quid and a half to the price.

chips are about 2 and a half quid a go

I steal as many Ketchup bottles and S&P shakers that I can to justify the prices of the place, And the cutlery.in fact, whatever isnt nailed down.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2007)

Real Burger World actually wasn't that expensive - a quid or two more on a meal than the McBks of the world. Worth it when you consider the quality and care they put into their ingredients. 

The problem was that it actually wasn't that nice a place to eat in - it was as nearly plastic and uninspiring as a Wimpy/Starburger type of place and fairly small. The staff seemed to be a little unsure of themselves and everything took a little too long to order. Combine that with a lack of parking outside and  plenty of local competition and they had some clear problems. 

I've never eaten at GBK, but it's certainly a lot more upmarket in appearance than Real Burger World. It's the sort of place you can sit down in and have an extended business style lunch in, whereas a fair few folks would have struggled to make it to and from RBK in a lunch hour.

It's a bit of a shame really. I suspect if they had gone a little more upmarket they may have actually done a little better. As it was they seemed a bit inbetween the fast food chains and something much more classy, always a difficult place to be.


----------



## Skim (Jan 18, 2007)

It was a shame to see them go. The service was never that great, but the burgers were pretty good. I liked the potato wedges and milkshake more than anything.

GBK is expensive, but worth it if you want to splash out. The milkshakes are even better  

What I really miss is Spud-U-Like. They should be in every town.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The problem was that it actually wasn't that nice a place to eat in - it was as nearly plastic and uninspiring as a Wimpy/Starburger type of place and fairly small. The staff seemed to be a little unsure of themselves and everything took a little too long to order. Combine that with a lack of parking outside and  plenty of local competition and they had some clear problems.



I agree with you and I think the actual resturant is what didn't help.

Lavender Hill just seems such an odd place to start a new hi-concept global chain.  Combined with what you say of being a small shop, no parking and loads of other fast food places in the area.

Tbh, they reminded me more of an Ed's type place rather than GBK.  Even with prime locations Ed's hasn't exactly become a fast food bemouth.

If anyone is interested here is the story behind it:

http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/R/risking_it_all/risktakers_rbw.html


----------



## rennie (Jan 18, 2007)

I feel like having a burger now.


----------



## rennie (Jan 18, 2007)

I feel like having a burger now.


----------



## rennie (Jan 18, 2007)

I feel like having a burger now.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

A triple one?


----------



## rennie (Jan 18, 2007)

A veggie one.


----------



## poster342002 (Jan 19, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Lavender Hill just seems such an odd place to start a new hi-concept global chain.


Being just across the road from a Wimpey might not have helped them, either.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 19, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember Real Burger World in Clapham Junction from that Channel 4 show 'Risking It"?  The two blokes gave up their hi-flying jobs and sold their houses to open a more healthier fast food joint.  I remember when they did a one year later thing, they were struggling but were about to open a second branch in Fulham.
> 
> Driving past Lavender Hill the other day I notice that it's gone.  Did they shut up completely or are they just in a new location?



Website's down as well - they did wicked milkshakes. I chatted to the guy when it first opened - he'd jump on every new customer and tell them his vision, to be honest I was afraid to go in again in case I got the speil again. 

There's one of those sit-down real burger chains at the top of the hill as well - people who want to spend extra for a decent burger probably go there. Mmm - think I'll cook burgers (and bacon) tonight.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> It just shut up suddenly a good few months back. Bankrupt I expect.



It's been gone well over a year - maybe more.  I believe they were unsuccessful in the end.


----------



## Chz (Jan 19, 2007)

Another vote for GBK being expensive - but *damn* they make nice burgers. The similarly-priced Fine Burger Company is not as good.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 19, 2007)

Yep GBK do very very good burgers.  Out of the expensive burger chains:

1) GBK (best)
2) Hamburger Union
3) Fine Burger company (worst)

There's a massive difference in quality between them all too.  Fine burger company still do decent burgers, just nowhere near as good as GBK.


----------



## dash (Jan 19, 2007)

For some reason those kind of burger places seem to have been around in south-west London the longest eg Tootsies, the first GBK was in Putney I think.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 19, 2007)

dash said:
			
		

> For some reason those kind of burger places seem to have been around in south-west London the longest eg Tootsies, the first GBK was in Putney I think.



Fucking Tootsie's - I ate in there once, the bill came, 12% tip already on the ticket (was paying with debit card), I say 'Why is the tip already added?' - the head waitress says 'How do you expect us to pay our staff?'    
'With fucking wages!?'

Ate in there about 6 months later, shit service (35 mins for starter) took great relish in asking them to remove the tip and not charge us for the starters.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2007)

dash said:
			
		

> For some reason those kind of burger places seem to have been around in south-west London the longest eg Tootsies, the first GBK was in Putney I think.



That's because of the high proportion of Sloaney types - folks with disposable income to spare, but with some of the most conservative tastes, both culinary and otherwise. Some of the longest serving restaurants in the area (eg Foxbase Alpha) don't serve great or ambitious food by any means, but they do reassuring and familiar comfort food, including poncified burgers, reasonably well.


----------



## dash (Jan 19, 2007)

tarannau: that stands to reason.

Structaural: I will know to avoid now, sounds diabolical.

There is a posh burger place in Inverness Street, Camden which always gets very good reviews. It's not one of the chains, can anyone recall it's name? French-sounding irrc.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 19, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> 1) GBK (best)
> 2) Hamburger Union
> 3) Fine Burger company (worst)



There's the Ultimate Burger as well.  They do lovely burgers, but they only do shitty fries instead of chunky chips.  If I'm going to spend the best part of a tenner on a burger and chips they better both be bloody good and skinny fries won't do.

I do love the GBK chorizo and sweet potato burger.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 22, 2007)

I was talking about the main gourmet burger chains.  Where's ultimate burger?


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 22, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> It was a shame to see them go. The service was never that great, but the burgers were pretty good. I liked the potato wedges and milkshake more than anything.
> 
> GBK is expensive, but worth it if you want to splash out. The milkshakes are even better
> 
> What I really miss is Spud-U-Like. They should be in every town.


I was thinking about baked potato chains/places last week. There used to be a lot of them and I wondered whether there were any still around.  I couldn't think of the name though.  There was another, much smaller, chain; they had an outlet in Brixton and on Lavender Hill.  Their garlic butter and chili con carne potatoes were lush.  Can you remember the name?  
I looked at the Spud-u-like website; there are only two in central London these days.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 22, 2007)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> I was thinking about baked potato chains/places last week. There used to be a lot of them and I wondered whether there were any still around.  I couldn't think of the name though.  There was another, much smaller, chain; they had an outlet in Brixton and on Lavender Hill.  Their garlic butter and chili con carne potatoes were lush.  Can you remember the name?
> I looked at the Spud-u-like website; there are only two in central London these days.



The beloved Jackets. (I think there's still one between Clapham Norf and Clapham Common)


----------



## Iguana (Jan 22, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I was talking about the main gourmet burger chains.  Where's ultimate burger?



There's a few of them, I was in one in Muswell Hill and one New Oxford St.  There's one on Tottenham Court Road as well.  I don't know if there are any more so I don't know how big a chain it is.


----------



## chio (Jul 10, 2007)

They've just opened a Gourmet Burger Kitchen in Manchester... at seven quid they'd better be bloody good burgers


----------



## paolo (Jul 10, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> They've just opened a Gourmet Burger Kitchen in Manchester... at seven quid they'd better be bloody good burgers



They're awesome. Best ever.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jul 11, 2007)

dash said:
			
		

> tarannau: that stands to reason.
> 
> Structaural: I will know to avoid now, sounds diabolical.
> 
> There is a posh burger place in Inverness Street, Camden which always gets very good reviews. It's not one of the chains, can anyone recall it's name? French-sounding irrc.



Hache? Have heard it's really good.


----------



## dash_two (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes that is it! Hache.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jul 11, 2007)

rennie said:
			
		

> A veggie one.



we're talking about real burgers.


----------



## chio (Jul 11, 2007)

I knew I hadn't imagined it


----------



## fogbat (Jul 11, 2007)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Hache? Have heard it's really good.



It's _excellent_. 

You can even choose whether you want 'orrible fat chips or delicious thin fries.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2007)

I bet their business plan was funny.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 11, 2007)

Burgers are rubbish.

Pie's are nice.


----------



## Alex Hines (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently the Handmade Burger Co. Restuarant took it over and opened their second store in Solihull in 2007


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought the food in RBW was really good. Hache, the food was ok, but service very iffy. I used to work right near there and we were regulars and tried work lunches there a few times, even pre-ordering we never got out of there in under 90 mins not good for weekday lunch.


----------



## bromley (Sep 15, 2011)

If you go to Gormet Burgers, check out the kids meal, 2 courses and a side for less than an adult burger and it includes a junior milk shake!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Skim said:


> GBK is expensive, but worth it if you want to splash out. The milkshakes are even better
> 
> What I really miss is Spud-U-Like. They should be in every town.



I think GBK is shite but agree on Spud-U-Like


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 15, 2011)

I think GBK is shite, too.  Went once.  Burger completely soggy and far too big, onion rings, way overseasoned, corn on the cob - flat cold.  And £20 quid FFS!  I'd rather go to for a proper kebab up Green Lanes, £8 for three courses, large lamb shish with rice and salad, much better value.

Best burger is at the Fox pub in Willian (near Letchworth).  So locally sourced the cattle are in the field across the road.


----------



## zenie (Sep 15, 2011)

GBk is horrible, overpriced, and failing. I went in the Kingston one a few weeks ago on a friday night, there was only us and one other party in there  I would have rather gone to Bryon...much nicer, plus GBK FEELS really cheap, when it isn't actually that cheap!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

GBK is nearly as hateful as Nandos


----------



## Iguana (Sep 15, 2011)

For the last few years GBK have been doing a lot of coupons that you can get on the money saving expert website.  GBK currently have a burger, chip and glass of wine/soft drink for £10 and another for 40% off.  Handmade Burger Co have one further down the list for buy one burger get another for £1 http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/cheap-restaurant-deals#gbk10


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 15, 2011)

Fine Burger on Upper St do a pretty good burger. Especially if you get it rare. And more often than not there is a man handing out buy one get one free vouchers in the street.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Iguana said:


> For the last few years GBK have been doing a lot of coupons that you can get on the money saving expert website. GBK currently have a burger, chip and glass of wine/soft drink for £10 and another for 40% off. Handmade Burger Co have one further down the list for buy one burger get another for £1 http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/cheap-restaurant-deals#gbk10



Never been but £10 is expensive for cow mince in bread, fried potato and crap wine.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

That is the burger picture from the GBK website ^

It looks small and crap for £8.
Also food is rarely served as well as the menu photo.


----------



## zenie (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Never been but £10 is expensive for cow mince in bread, fried potato and crap wine.



A good friend said recently that a good burger can easily be as fine as a good steak, I'm inclined to agree, even if he is a twat


----------



## zenie (Sep 15, 2011)

DP


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

zenie said:


> A good friend said recently that a good burger can easily be as fine as a good steak, I'm inclined to agree, even if he is a twat



Who was this handsome, knowledgeable chap?


----------



## zenie (Sep 15, 2011)

Natch


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> £10 is expensive for cow mince in bread, fried potato and crap wine.



It is but I would pay a high price for a good burger. Like the 5 dollar shake in Pulp Fiction


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

burger as good as steak? 5 dollar shake ))

In that case, might as go full out with Veal and foi gras burger!!!
In all seriousness, that is something I'd eat...


----------



## zenie (Sep 15, 2011)

Natch


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> GBK is nearly as hateful as Nandos


I went there for the first time last week and wondered what the fuss was about? The chicken is ok, but nothing special. Its just fast food but with marginally better intrrior design.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

Random thread to bump, but I had one of the best burgers ever last week


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Random thread to bump, but I had one of the best burgers ever last week



What was it? Where? How much?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

What: Burger (local happy meat) with cheddar and smoked bacon, coleslaw and chips on the side.
Where: St.Ives
How much: I didn't pay, but it wasn't pricey


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm envious now...and curious...and potentially hungry...may even make one with blue cheese...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

He had bacon and blue cheese, and has had many a burger in his time. I do have a photo at home.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.spudulike.co.uk/ is like the web, but 10 years ago


----------



## bromley (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is the burger picture from the GBK website ^
> 
> It looks small and crap for £8.
> Also food is rarely served as well as the menu photo.


I could easily make something as good as that with less than £2 of ingredients.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2011)

it looks like a burger tbh


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> it looks like a burger tbh



An £8 burger?
I would pay £5 for it at most.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate paying more than 5 quid for a burger.  It'd have to be made by belgian nuns from wagu beef to cost more than that.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 15, 2011)

bromley said:


> I could easily make something as good as that with less than £2 of ingredients.



and a little aubergine?


----------



## paolo (Sep 16, 2011)

bromley said:


> I could easily make something as good as that with less than £2 of ingredients.



Can you pay retail rent, rates, employ staff and sell it for £2?

No you can't.


----------



## paolo (Sep 16, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> Burger completely soggy and far too big, onion rings, way overseasoned, corn on the cob - flat cold. £20



Onion Rings and Corn and the Cob comes to £6

Burger cost £14?


----------



## bromley (Sep 16, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Can you pay retail rent, rates, employ staff and sell it for £2?
> 
> No you can't.


Why would I do that when I just want a burger?!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2011)

GBK et al are all chain shites that charge way too much for mediocre food lapped up by trendy twats.

Burger Junction is where it is at. Right next to Ashford (Middlesex - Surrey if you're a pedant) station is where it's at. Apart from one I had in Queens, Burger Junction is da bomb.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 17, 2011)

Burgers in the UK can't compare with the ones I've had in the States.  I've had good burgers here, but nothing that comes close to the ones over there.


----------



## bromley (Sep 18, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> GBK et al are all chain shites that charge way too much for mediocre food lapped up by trendy twats.
> 
> Burger Junction is where it is at. Right next to Ashford (Middlesex - Surrey if you're a pedant) station is where it's at. Apart from one I had in Queens, Burger Junction is da bomb.


I sometimes work in Ashford, Burger junction is rarely open.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

Still want to try the InAndOut burger


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 18, 2011)

bromley said:


> I sometimes work in Ashford, Burger junction is rarely open.



Open 7 days a week from 6-11pm.


----------



## paolo (Sep 19, 2011)

bromley said:


> Why would I do that when I just want a burger?!



The thread is about restaurants.


----------



## bromley (Sep 19, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> The thread is about restaurants.


Ingredients <£2.
labour time <£1 (As it will take minutes to make due to them being done in a batch)

That's quite a mark up to cover various overheads...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

Not much in the way of overheads running a restaurant business in London either......

/grump


----------



## paolo (Sep 19, 2011)

My local curry house charges a tenner for wine that probably costs £3 retail. They must be millionaires.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still want to try the InAndOut burger



Better than crap fast food BK or McD versions but nothing special. They're exactly like burgers really.  Their chips are fantastic though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> The thread is about restaurants.



I used to work at a Pizza place and recall a taxi driver picking me up after shift and bemoaning the 1000% rip off mark up that pizza sellers make. I told him to take me home for the price of the petrol alone or shut up.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2011)

making money from a restaurant isn't as easy as people seem to think


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

bromley said:


> Ingredients <£2.
> labour time <£1 (As it will take minutes to make due to them being done in a batch)
> 
> That's quite a mark up to cover various overheads...





It is like that diamond you purchased for the cost of a spade and a map


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

Not generally the most entrepreneurial of environents here, is it....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Not generally the most entrepreneurial of environents here, is it....



bromley would have squatted the building, found the ingredients in supermarket bins, set up a co-op workforce, syphoned the utilities from the Starbucks next door, told the customers to bring their own seats and claimed tax was against his religion


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

And it'd be a BYO, with toilets in McDonalds down the road, non-industrial kitchens  in the bathroom, no Public Liability cover, zero elf and safety certification, untrained staff and a freezer cabinet brimming with out of date meat.


----------



## bromley (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## bromley (Sep 19, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> My local curry house charges a tenner for wine that probably costs £3 retail. They must be millionaires.


My best friend charges £2 a scope for a scope of ice cream that he gets from around the corner for 99p a tub. If anyone just bought that he would be a millionaire, probably like the owners of Gormet Burger.

In and out is good, but I prefer Wendy's, especially the baconator. If you move away from burgers to general fast food than El Polio Loco and Taco Bell are fantastic. I still maintain despite the burning that it's very expensive compared to other burger chains. I could get a burger as good as the one at the top from a local cafe for £3-£4 and they have toilets safety certificates etc, like perfect pizza, which I rate lower than pizza hut (may have set myself up again there!) it's down to clever marketing.





Proper burger.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 21, 2011)

I was Supervising stewards in Camp Bestival, one of my Stewards tells me about this burger van called Byron.  Never heard of it at the time. He goes on to say it was probably the best burger he'd ever eaten.

So I ate one and I agreed with him.

Shockingly expensive.  Very delicious.

http://www.byronhamburgers.com/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

That looks good Sunray. Did an order from the website and damn pricey. There is one that just lunching distance from my work. I will try and feedback. You have built this one up a lot so may get sent the bill.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That looks good Sunray. Did an order from the website and damn pricey. There is one that just lunching distance from my work. I will try and feedback. You have built this one up a lot so may get sent the bill.


I've had a couple of burgers from Byron in Islington.  The first one wasn't as good as GBK.  The second one was about on a par with GBK.

When The Diner first opened on Curtain Road, the burgers were fantastic - among the best I'd had (on a par with ones I'd had in the States).  A few months later, the burgers were half the size, overcooked and bland.  I'm tempted to give them another go sometime though.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 21, 2011)

The one I ate was from their shack at camp bestival and I got the Byron.

8.50 for just the burger! I think the major reason for the taste is pure grass fed beef.

I'm heading over to the one in islington to check out if it was as good at some point.


----------



## paolo (Sep 21, 2011)

GBK are Aberdeen Angus - not sure how that compares with Byron. Think I need to check Byron out.

GBK are my current No.1, better than Hache or Burger Union.

(Rather unexpectedly, I had a very very good burger at a Little Chef a few months ago. I quizzed the waiter afterwards and he said it was one of the few things they were still doing from the Heston Blumenthal menu)


----------



## Diamond (Sep 21, 2011)

Rumour on the grapevine is that the esteemed fiveguys is soon to touchdown in Blighty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Guys


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 21, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Rumour on the grapevine is that the esteemed fiveguys is soon to touchdown in Blighty.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Guys


I remember a very drunken night in South Beach where everyone was "having Five Guys".  Must be pretty good!


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunray said:


> The one I ate was from their shack at camp bestival and I got the Byron.
> 
> 8.50 for just the burger! I think the major reason for the taste is pure grass fed beef.
> 
> I'm heading over to the one in islington to check out if it was as good at some point.


I had the Byron, but I don't like ketchup or mayo, so I avoided the byron sauce.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 22, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> GBK are Aberdeen Angus - not sure how that compares with Byron. Think I need to check Byron out.
> 
> GBK are my current No.1, better than Hache or Burger Union.
> 
> (Rather unexpectedly, I had a very very good burger at a Little Chef a few months ago. I quizzed the waiter afterwards and he said it was one of the few things they were still doing from the Heston Blumenthal menu)



Byron just use grass fed beef from small producers in the highlands.  Aberdeen angus beef is the breed and are still grain fed, which doesn't have quite the same flavour as grass fed beef. This is the reason I like South American beef.


----------



## paolo (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Byron just use grass fed beef from small producers in the highlands.  Aberdeen angus beef is the breed and are still grain fed, which doesn't have quite the same flavour as grass fed beef. This is the reason I like South American beef.



Ah ok. Will be interesting to compare.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 22, 2011)

I want a decent burger for lunch and all I have nearby is a fucking Wimpy.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I want a decent burger for lunch and all I have nearby is a fucking Wimpy.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 22, 2011)

If I walk for 25 mins I can get a Shwarma kebab.


----------



## paolo (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



Is that a Big Bender?

I've heard you can have a Brown Derby after one of those.


----------



## Radar (Sep 25, 2011)

zoltan said:


> GBK = fuckin expensive
> 
> they ask if you want some kind of sauce with yer burger , you tell them yes, and the fuckers add a quid and a half to the price.
> 
> ...


with vouchercloud you can get two basic burgers (approx 8 different types) for a tenner. Handy if you and a mate are feeling peckish (or if you're feeling downright piggy on yer tod )


----------



## Radar (Sep 25, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Byron just use grass fed beef from small producers in the highlands. Aberdeen angus beef is the breed and are still grain fed, which doesn't have quite the same flavour as grass fed beef. This is the reason I like South American beef.


A couple of the guys in the office swear by the Byron burgers, are they really that better than GBK ?? 2 quid better ?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2011)

Radar said:


> A couple of the guys in the office swear by the Byron burgers, are they really that better than GBK ?? 2 quid better ?



The two quid better question is not a good measure really. I have not tried a Byron burger but the GBK burger can't be used as a price comparison as they are shit at half the price charged.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Sep 26, 2011)

You never did get me one of those burgers Sunray .


----------



## Diamond (Dec 21, 2011)

Had the most _amazing _burger ever in the Duke of Wellington pub on Crawford Street last night.

It was brilliant - think the pulled pork topping and smoked cheese made it.  Very expensive but highly recommended.


----------



## paolo (Dec 21, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Had the most _amazing _burger ever in the Duke of Wellington pub on Crawford Street last night.
> 
> It was brilliant - think the pulled pork topping and smoked cheese made it.  Very expensive but highly recommended.



Nom. How expensive?


----------



## Diamond (Dec 21, 2011)

16 quid - gastropub grub prices.


----------

